# Racycle Pacemaker



## gtdohn (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone have a Racycle Pacemaker for sale?
Looking for a complete and original example.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 13, 2018)

still interested............


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 13, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1903-racycle-pacemaker-original-paint.127401/


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 13, 2018)

It's sold as far as I can tell. Something a little later would be good. Maybe around 1910 or 1911.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 16, 2018)

bump......


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-pacemaker.127613/


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 18, 2018)

still looking..........


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 18, 2018)

gtdohn said:


> still looking..........




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-pacemaker.127613/
At Least,,,Say, Too Expensive, Not Original, Too Big, Etc.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 18, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-pacemaker.127613/
> At Least,,,Say, Too Expensive, Not Original, Too Big, Etc.



Looking for untouched original, but thanks


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 20, 2018)

still looking........


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 23, 2018)

bump.......


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 25, 2018)

bump...........


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2018)

still looking..........


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 2, 2018)

bump...


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 13, 2018)

still looking........


----------

